# Early Rider 14 oder 16 Zoll?



## SliderBOR (21. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir würden unserem Sohn gerne ein Early Rider Seeker oder Belter 14" oder 16" schenken, sind uns aber unsicher, welche Größe sinnvoll ist.
Ob Belter oder Seeker wäre die nächste Frage aber eher zweitrangig. 
Geburtstag ist Anfang November, ist also noch etwas hin. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn das Rad lange genutzt werden kann, aber es muss auch vertretbar sein.
Habe mir von jemandem sagen lassen, dass man beim Early Rider am Sattel ein Kunststoffteil entfernen kann und somit nochmal rund 3 cm rausholen kann.

Innenbeinlänge aktuell ca. 39cm
Körpergröße ca. 93cm

Erfahrung ist bisher nur mit Laufrad vorhanden (Kokua Jumper 12), dort kann er aber schon gut Gleichgewicht halten und Rollen lassen.

Gelände: flaches Land, ländlich

Danke im Voraus für eure Meinungen!


----------



## drumtim85 (21. August 2021)

Wenn er bis November noch etwas wächst passt er auf das 14 Zoll. Das 16 Zoll ist schon größer und vor allem länger. Dafür kann das 16 Zoll relativ lange genutzt werden. Wir haben beide. Unser Großer könnte mittlerweile auch mit einem 20 Zoll Fahrrad fahren. Das 16 Zoll passt bisher aber immer noch. 

Zum Thema Trail bzw Seeker: bei COMMENCAL gibt es die passenden Reifen. Das 14 zoll hab ich unserer Tochter vom Belter zum Seeker umgebaut. Ist schon cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2021)

Vergleich die geo Mal mit dem alten ku 26" (als es noch keinen S Rahmen davon gab) meine sind mit ähnlichen Daten problemlos mit 16" klar gekommen und mit 1,02 bzw 1,05 schon auf 20" gewechselt...


----------



## SliderBOR (21. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Vergleich die geo Mal mit dem alten ku 26" (als es noch keinen S Rahmen davon gab) meine sind mit ähnlichen Daten problemlos mit 16" klar gekommen und mit 1,02 bzw 1,05 schon auf 20" gewechselt...



Das wäre ja super! Das ist auch meine Hoffnung.


----------



## SliderBOR (21. August 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Wenn er bis November noch etwas wächst passt er auf das 14 Zoll. Das 16 Zoll ist schon größer und vor allem länger. Dafür kann das 16 Zoll relativ lange genutzt werden. Wir haben beide. Unser Großer könnte mittlerweile auch mit einem 20 Zoll Fahrrad fahren. Das 16 Zoll passt bisher aber immer noch.
> 
> Zum Thema Trail bzw Seeker: bei COMMENCAL gibt es die passenden Reifen. Das 14 zoll hab ich unserer Tochter vom Belter zum Seeker umgebaut. Ist schon cool.



Laut den Herstellerangaben sollte er jetzt schon locker auf das 14" passen.


----------



## roooney86 (23. November 2021)

SliderBOR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir würden unserem Sohn gerne ein Early Rider Seeker oder Belter 14" oder 16" schenken, sind uns aber unsicher, welche Größe sinnvoll ist.
> Ob Belter oder Seeker wäre die nächste Frage aber eher zweitrangig.
> Geburtstag ist Anfang November,.....



Und, wie habt ihr euch entschieden und wie kommt er klar?


----------



## SliderBOR (23. November 2021)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Und, wie habt ihr euch entschieden und wie kommt er klar?


Wir haben uns für das 16" Seeker entschieden, aber unser Sohn bekommt es erst zu Weihnachten. Bis dahin kann er noch mit seinem Kokua Jumper üben.


----------



## roooney86 (23. November 2021)

wie groß und wie alt ist er?


----------



## SliderBOR (23. November 2021)

Er ist jetzt 3 und ca. 95cm groß.
Mal sehen, wie er Weihnachten drauf passt.


----------



## Alex-F (23. Januar 2022)

SliderBOR schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt 3 und ca. 95cm groß.
> Mal sehen, wie er Weihnachten drauf passt.


Moin. Wir hatten das 16“ Seeker zu Black Friday schonmal auf Vorrat geholt bis unser Sohn groß genug ist. Er ist jetzt auch 95 Zentimeter deshalb die Frage, wie euer Sohn mit dem Bike klar gekommen ist. Ich möchte es ungern raus holen wenn er noch nicht drauf passt. 🙈😅


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Januar 2022)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Moin. Wir hatten das 16“ Seeker zu Black Friday schonmal auf Vorrat geholt bis unser Sohn groß genug ist. Er ist jetzt auch 95 Zentimeter deshalb die Frage, wie euer Sohn mit dem Bike klar gekommen ist. Ich möchte es ungern raus holen wenn er noch nicht drauf passt. 🙈😅


Würde sagen es ist bald zu klein 🙈...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SliderBOR (23. Januar 2022)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Moin. Wir hatten das 16“ Seeker zu Black Friday schonmal auf Vorrat geholt bis unser Sohn groß genug ist. Er ist jetzt auch 95 Zentimeter deshalb die Frage, wie euer Sohn mit dem Bike klar gekommen ist. Ich möchte es ungern raus holen wenn er noch nicht drauf passt. 🙈😅


Ehrlich gesagt, ist es noch etwas zu groß. Da im Winter das Wetter aber sowieso meist nicht zum Radfahren einlädt, können wir damit leben. Er fährt auch noch unheimlich gern mit seinem Kokua Jumper. Zum Frühjahr wird es sicherlich passen.


----------



## Alex-F (23. Januar 2022)

SliderBOR schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist es noch etwas zu groß. Da im Winter das Wetter aber sowieso meist nicht zum Radfahren einlädt, können wir damit leben. Er fährt auch noch unheimlich gern mit seinem Kokua Jumper. Zum Frühjahr wird es sicherlich passen.


Ja er fährt auch noch sehr gern sein Laufrad von Puky. Ist irgendwie eine doofe Situation. Er hat ein super Laufrad von Decathlon und eins von Puky dass es geschenkt gab, als der Kindergarten bei uns zu gemacht hat. Das Puky ist abgeranzt und die Bremse funktioniert nicht wirklich, ist aber das dass er am liebsten fährt. 😑 Also eigentlich will ich dass er endlich auf das Seeker wechseln kann damit er vernünftige Bremse bekommt. Wir wohnen im bergigen. 😅


----------



## fissenid (23. Januar 2022)

Unser kleiner Mann ist mit etwas über 3 Jahre (ca. 3 Monate nach dem Geburtstag) mit knapp unter einem Meter (ca. 97cm) auf dem 16 Zoller gefahren.


----------

